# Chunky Knitting Machine?



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

I am considering buying a chunky knitting machine, which one would you suggest, only want to knit Dk but would like to be able to do tuck with it, Is the silver reed LK150 one that you can do tuck or only just manually?
I would appreciate views pleasexxx


----------



## RuthFromOhio (Oct 24, 2012)

I would recommend a Brother or Knitking 260. It's a workhorse of a machine, and has punchcards for pattern stitches such as tuck. It's my favorite machine.

The LK machine is a nice lightweight machine, but doesn't do automatic patterning.


----------



## Drenz (Sep 29, 2012)

I am lucky enough to have found a Brother 270 which is the electronic version of the "chunky" machine. I love it. It does a wide variety of patterned stitches with the touch of a button (or two). The Brother 260 which is the punchcard version is also a great machine!


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

The LK150 is a mid-gauge machine and has no patterning except by hand. The Brother 260 or 270 are bulky and really great machines!


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

The Studio SK 155 is a punchcard Chunky knitting machine. It is a metal bed machine. 
It will knit a variety of yarns. Why limit yourself to one weight of yarn?


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

Macon said:


> The Studio SK 155 is a punchcard Chunky knitting machine. It is a metal bed machine.
> It will knit a variety of yarns. Why limit yourself to one weight of yarn?


I have this machine and love it!


----------



## ibetya (Jan 24, 2014)

I have a Brother 270 with ribber for sale if you are interested. Please contact me privately

thanks


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

Brother KH260 and Silver Reed SK155 are both good chunky metal bed punchcard machines. the Brother KH270 is an electronic version of the KH260.

The LK150 is a plastic bed machine and has no patterning capability - any pattern has to be done manually.

DK weight yarns can be done on a chunky machine at a tighter gauge, but the true DK machine is a mid-gauge which is either the Silver Reed SK860 (electronic) - if you can find one! ........ or the LK150.

Val


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

SK155 is a excellent machine


----------



## Nanna Kath (Apr 3, 2011)

Totally agree about the Brother 260 or 270. Love it to bits & it is very versatile & forgiving if you make a blunder or too.


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

Parts are easy to get for the brother chunky and you can use your knitleader on it

Just make sure that it comes with the chunky stitch rulers


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Beth Standing said:


> I am considering buying a chunky knitting machine, which one would you suggest, only want to knit Dk but would like to be able to do tuck with it, Is the silver reed LK150 one that you can do tuck or only just manually?
> I would appreciate views pleasexxx


The LK-150 (6.5mm) or another mid-gauge would be best for DK weight yarn. The Brother 260 is a Bulky machine (8.0mm), and you most likely would need to use 2 strands of DK weight. The same with the Silver Reed SK-150 and SK-155 (both 9.0mm Chunky).

If you want automatic patterning, you might need to look at the Silver Reed 860, which is a mid-gauge machine, but patterning is done by way of a separate program for your computer, a separate electronic carriage and curly cord for your machine, and cables to connect the carriage and your computer. There may be some older electronic EC-1 units around, which read mylar sheets you draw the pattern on, and were used before the computer software replaced it, but you would still need the electronic carriage and curly cord.

You should check out this site for any machines you are considering so that you understand what the capability of each is, the gauge, etc.

http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

Macon said:


> The Studio SK 155 is a punchcard Chunky knitting machine. It is a metal bed machine.
> It will knit a variety of yarns. Why limit yourself to one weight of yarn?


Ditto here!


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

The Studio 155 will knit the same yarn at a lower dial number of 3 or 4 than the LK 150 does at 8 or 9 or 10.

The tensions overlap.

The Studio/Silver Reed SK860 and it's patterning is big bucks for a newbie starting out.

RE: DK the thickness or thinness is dependent on where it is mfg and how it is labeled.

Fortunate or unfortunate, I have all of them.


----------



## sockcranker (Apr 10, 2013)

I have an Singer SK 150, SK155, Bro. 260 and Bro. 270

All of them are great machines - workhorses,and I love them all.

The Singer Bulkies allow you to knit slightly heavier yarn because the hook of the needle is slightly larger than the Brothers.

If you don't plan to do a lot of patterning, and don't mind doing hand manipulation (nothing wrong with that) SK150 can be more than adequate. It is a great machine - strong, has yarn tension mast, good carriage, storage case, etc... Fur type yarns etc., knit nicely on these machines.

If you like to knit when camping or away from electrical services or even if your service is knocked down because of storms, hey, you can knit! 

SK155 has all of the above but has punch cards so you can do 12 st pattern repeats, and more etc ... 

The 260 is a 24 st punchcard pattern repeat allowing wider designs - a great machine as well.

The 270 is electronic. has a large variety of patterns that are programmed in the machine already and has the capacity to add more that you might have designed yourself on a PPD or on your computer using the DesignAKnit or other computer designing programs. Your design can be large and the one design can be over all of the needles on the width of the machine.

Remember that you can only use the electronic Bro. 270 if you have electricity otherwise it is as manual as the SK150.


----------



## charmknits (Jan 26, 2014)

155 love it! thinking about adding a ribber.


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

I must mention that it is better to purchase locally or a road trip.

Many are disappointed with the arrival of a damaged machine due to shipping accidents. During shipping, the machine is dropped into a hopper off the conveyor system. If the bin is empty, it could be four feet. Also, inadequate packaging could also be a factor.


----------



## jeannie2954 (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi Beth, if you have problems with your back or hands as I do the Singer/Studio/Silver machines are lighter and easier to push the carriage on than the Brother. Of course the Brother in my opinion is built more to last. Just something you might want to consider when purchasing.


----------



## hand2machine (Jun 18, 2012)

I agreed with the choice of a chunky Brother machine, punch car, 260 that I own is so wonderful, the electronic 270 is wonderful also, but a lot more expense than the 260!!
Marti/NE Ohio


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

Beth Standing said:


> I am considering buying a chunky knitting machine, which one would you suggest, only want to knit Dk but would like to be able to do tuck with it, Is the silver reed LK150 one that you can do tuck or only just manually?
> I would appreciate views pleasexxx


May I inquire, your intended use? If, you are knitting and selling your work, then a metal bed machine would be more suitable. 
I have known of knitters wearing out the plastic bed/carriage machines.


----------



## KathyT (Apr 3, 2012)

Macon said:


> The Studio SK 155 is a punchcard Chunky knitting machine. It is a metal bed machine.
> It will knit a variety of yarns. Why limit yourself to one weight of yarn?


I have this machine also. Works great!!


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Seeing that you have Brother standard bed machines I would say stick with Brother!!!! The Brother KH260 is a punch card machine and in my opinion the best to have.


----------



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

I have since found that certain brands of DK knit on my standard, have decided to crochet the DK that I have. Thank you for all your helpxx


----------

